# I Bet You Didn't Know...



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2015)

That the train station's lights turns on at 6Pm


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 26, 2015)

I did know.

Bet you didnt know that Blathers eyes crack open at 6pm too


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Something I don't know... Does the grass change while you're playing if the time comes for the snow to melt? Or will you have to turn the game off to see it change??


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Something I don't know... Does the grass change while you're playing if the time comes for the snow to melt? Or will you have to turn the game off to see it change??



At 6Am the game restarts everyday, so every though the date changes at 12Am there will be new fossils at 6am, new rock placement for the ores, ect.
So if your playing before 6Am and then it turns 6Am you will see then snow melt after Isabelle gives a morning announcement.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Punchyleaf said:


> I did know.
> 
> Bet you didnt know that Blathers eyes crack open at 6pm too



I did.


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 26, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> That the train station's lights turns on at 6Pm





Punchyleaf said:


> Bet you didnt know that Blathers eyes crack open at 6pm too



MIND = BLOWN


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that I knew what you thought that I didn't know, because you didn't know...I bet.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> At 6Am the game restarts everyday, so every though the date changes at 12Am there will be new fossils at 6am, new rock placement for the ores, ect.
> So if your playing before 6Am and then it turns 6Am you will see then snow melt after Isabelle gives a morning announcement.



I would have never known because I am never wake at 6am, nor do I have a reason to change the time in my game to 6am. 
Well then.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 27, 2015)

omg cool story. tell me 1 more time


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 27, 2015)

My grass pattern is square, but it's triangle on Main Street!


----------



## NightWings (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my grass pattern changed from triangles to circles with the snow.

Anyways...

I bet you didn't know that the light shining through your door at night reflects the color of the lamp(s) you have in your main room.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2015)

NightWings said:


> I'm pretty sure my grass pattern changed from triangles to circles with the snow.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> I bet you didn't know that the light shining through your door at night reflects the color of the lamp(s) you have in your main room.



I did xD
But its so cool!
Like if your using a scorpio lamp
in the main room and step outside, the
little window in your door will be purple!


----------



## estypest (Feb 27, 2015)

OOh .. or that the rain bounces off buildings, or that when you drop a tin can it makes a metal noise ..


----------



## MagsyPies (Feb 27, 2015)

So many little details... O.O


----------



## Nimega (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, it's amazing how such a "simple" game as ACNL has so many little secrets!


----------



## Snowfell (Feb 27, 2015)

If you have Isabelle or Tom Nook with you when you run around and shake trees bees won't fall out of the trees, so you can get all the bells/furniture without getting stung.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 27, 2015)

NightWings said:


> I'm pretty sure my grass pattern changed from triangles to circles with the snow.



Yes, the snow pattern is different from your grass. My grass is square and my snow is circle. What I was saying is that my grass pattern is completely different up top on Main Street. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2015)

The sign on Kick's Shop will make a creaking sound and swing back and forth >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Oooooorrrr, did you know, that if there is a villager walking outside yourself, while your inside your house, you can hear them walking?...You can hear everything going on outside, from inside your house.


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Feb 27, 2015)

If you live near an ocean/ waterfall cliff you can hear it in your house- usually the room closest to the water.
I live by both waterfall and beach so it gets really loud in my left room with no music~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same thing goes for villager houses**


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 27, 2015)

Snowfell said:


> If you have Isabelle or Tom Nook with you when you run around and shake trees bees won't fall out of the trees, so you can get all the bells/furniture without getting stung.



Just open your gates instead...no beeeeees!


----------



## TheSuhSpence (Feb 27, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> At 6Am the game restarts everyday, so every though the date changes at 12Am there will be new fossils at 6am, new rock placement for the ores, ect.
> So if your playing before 6Am and then it turns 6Am you will see then snow melt after Isabelle gives a morning announcement.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Seeing every instance of snow melt right before my eyes? Added to my Animal Crossing bucket list.


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet you didn't know you could get green roses


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Woah! I had no idea? and had no idea about Blathers eyes either.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet you didn't know... animals can fall asleep outside.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

Emmy said:


> I bet you didn't know... animals can fall asleep outside.



I have pictures

I bet you didn't know that when you fall while holding a balloon, it goes away


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you trip while holding the sparkling cider, it breaks.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 28, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Just open your gates instead...no beeeeees!



I did not know that! Bunny Day is in a few days in my town, so I'll remember this when I'm searching for tree eggs.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that when you trip with a balloon it will float upwards


----------



## jax1234 (Feb 28, 2015)

I bet most people know this but I just realized that when you have the basement light off and go into the room and turn it on it flickers at first.  Its the only room in the house that does this.  Well in my house at least. lol


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, I had no clue! ; o ;

Just kidding, it's actually pretty obvious.  I love all the details they add into New Leaf (◍?ᴗ?◍)❤  Like someone already said, Blathers' eyes open at 6pm too, and I think that's creative and cute considering that he's an owl n u n)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 28, 2015)

And, even though both are aquatic animals, frogs don't carry umbrellas, but octopi do.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that the Cicada Stereo and the Sunflower Stereo move it's wings/petal's to the beat of the song ♥


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 28, 2015)

i bet you didn't know aliens appear in your TV at 3:33am on Mon & Sun


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I bet you didn't know that the Cicada Stereo and the Sunflower Stereo move it's wings/petal's to the beat of the song ♥



Not the BEAT, per se, just...

Y'know...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Le Lenny said:


> I bet you didn't know you could get green roses



Lying liar who lies.

Cue the flaming pants.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

All the different flooring even outside tiles and inside flooring, as in wood panel floor vs carpet make different noises. The snow vs dirt also makes different noises which are easier heard, especially the rainy mud noises, and the sand vs water on the beach. I love all the subtle details they put into the game it makes it so magical. 

Oh, and when you duel wield, the sounds almost never line up. >.<


----------



## Sugarbay (Mar 1, 2015)

You can shut up the creepy turtle-man who brings you to the island (sorry I don't play in English so I don't know his name) if you push B lots of time! Well maybe most of you already know but I just found out and I'm SO HAPPY!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

Sugarbay said:


> You can shut up the creepy turtle-man who brings you to the island (sorry I don't play in English so I don't know his name) if you push B lots of time! Well maybe most of you already know but I just found out and I'm SO HAPPY!



I prefer creepy turtle-man as his name, as a girl he is much to flirty... But I actually enjoy Kapp'n's songs.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2015)

When a animal or yourself steps on the beach/dirt it will make a human foot print/shape of the animals foot. For example I had Flora in my town a while ago and her foot print looks like a birds foot print. Its so cute~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> When a animal or yourself steps on the beach/dirt it will make a human foot print/shape of the animals foot. For example I had Flora in my town a while ago and her foot print looks like a birds foot print. Its so cute~



I love that too, sometimes I take off my shoes to see my cute feet prints. <3


----------



## jax1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know if someone said this yet, but when you visit a town in a dream, you can ask Lloid for most of the same tools that he has on the island.  He just doesn't have a swimsuit.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2015)

jax1234 said:


> I don't know if someone said this yet, but when you visit a town in a dream, you can ask Lloid for most of the same tools that he has on the island.  He just doesn't have a swimsuit.



Really?
I never knew that c:


----------



## Silversea (Mar 1, 2015)

I bet most people didn't know about the iQue version of Animal Forest + until that recent "all Animal Crossing games info" thread was started...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys im crying rn ;_;

On the calendar behind Booker there's hearts on certain dates 
Like he's going on a date those days! OMG so cute ♥


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> That the train station's lights turns on at 6Pm



I did, I stood in front of the train station awhile ago and was actually surprised it even had lights.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

I bet you didn't know the modern clock; every time it turns and hour and it in your screen, it has a holograph rainbow and plays music.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2015)

Snazzapple said:


> I bet you didn't know the modern clock; every time it turns and hour and it in your screen, it has a holograph rainbow and plays music.



I knew that xD

The fairy tale clock every hour a little man comes out and a song plays


----------



## Viva Xocolatl (Mar 1, 2015)

I bet you didn't knew you can use jacob's ladders instead of fertilizer to grow flowers.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 1, 2015)

i honestly had no idea about the park clocks in ac, pretty nifty when i saw
also the ocean breeze noise if you're near the sea, didn't notice that one either


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 1, 2015)

Most probably know this, but when you drop items in the rain, it makes a splashing noise. I love all these little details.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 1, 2015)

You'll walk faster while going down hills to the beach and the small ledge on the island. Be careful on these to avoid trampling flowers or scaring bugs away. 

Also, all lights turn on at 6PM, not just those of the train station, and iirc this is also when the canary on the bulletin board tags in an owl.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

I bet you didn't know Kapp'n mentions in one of his songs that he hates squirrels. Who knew?
I bet you didn't know sometimes villagers will compliment Tom Nooks raccoon suit, implying he is human, and in Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Forest for N64), neighbors infested with fleas raise their arms and flail around.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crazy


----------



## UntilWeBleed (Mar 1, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you step off a stump beside a hole in the ground you fall in and flail around as if it were a pitfall.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 2, 2015)

UntilWeBleed said:


> I bet you didn't know that if you step off a stump beside a hole in the ground you fall in and flail around as if it were a pitfall.



Huh, I'll have to try this out sometime...

If you talk to Katie enough times after agreeing to escort her to another town, she may mention how many towns she's been to (that particular Katie, at least).


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 2, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I knew that xD
> 
> The fairy tale clock every hour a little man comes out and a song plays



the cabin clock will have a little bird coming out on the hour as well...the number of times it comes out corresponds the hour (I think; it was 2pm when I saw it and it came out twice)

just wondering if the cuckoo clock does something similar...


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 2, 2015)

Snazzapple said:


> I bet you didn't know Kapp'n mentions in one of his songs that he hates squirrels. Who knew?



I haven't heard that, but the songs he sings differ depending on your gender. I think I've heard all of his "female" songs at least 10 times each. LOL (I've spent a lot of time on the Island.)


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 2, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I haven't heard that, but the songs he sings differ depending on your gender. I think I've heard all of his "female" songs at least 10 times each. LOL (I've spent a lot of time on the Island.)



I had a huntch but never really seen it happen, considering how Kapp'n acts around the ladies. 

Have you noticed Isabelle's hair accessory jingles when she walks?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2015)

MayorDarryn said:


> I had a huntch but never really seen it happen, considering how Kapp'n acts around the ladies.
> 
> Have you noticed Isabelle's hair accessory jingles when she walks?



That's cool!

If you talk to villagers while creating a spot for a PWP to be built the villager will talk about your job for a short while then tell you to get back to work/or say "I shouldn't be holding you up"


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not really adding much to this thread because all my realizations have been posted. (The cliffdiving was my favorite thing to discover in the game.) I just wanted to say, this thread is awesome. I read through it all. Honestly, so good/interesting and I learned so much! We should keep it up.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't realize that about Jacob's Ladder working like fertilizer; good to know, once I get my Perfect Town status and seriously start growing hybrids.

Also, I had no idea Kapp'n sang different songs based on player gender. My first town has all females. My second has two female and two male characters; I'll have to try sending one of the boys to the island.

Did you know that the hourly music changes to a softer version when it rains or snows? Or that if you swim in winter, you sneeze when you come out of the water?


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 3, 2015)

Imbri said:


> Did you know that the hourly music changes to a softer version when it rains or snows? Or that if you swim in winter, you sneeze when you come out of the water?


Yup. Sometimes your character will shiver after swimming in the winter, too. You occasionally sneeze after swimming in spring, too. Seems to happen most often when I've been swimming a long time.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 3, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> Yup. Sometimes your character will shiver after swimming in the winter, too. You occasionally sneeze after swimming in spring, too. Seems to happen most often when I've been swimming a long time.



I'd forgotten about that until recently. It's cute, though; I kept going in the water and coming out, just to make my character sneeze.  

I also know that you can shiver in the morning when you come out of your house if you're in pajamas or short sleeves/tank during winter.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2015)

Steam will come out of the chimney on Re-Tails roof in a circle with a heart cut out <3


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sky-crossing said:


> I bet you didn't knew you can use jacob's ladders instead of fertilizer to grow flowers.



Can someone explain how this works??? I haven't a clue about how to make hybrids and I have Jacob's Ladders because of my perfect town status, but I don't know how to use them! Also they stopped popping up! I only have about four, but my town still has perfect status. What's that about?


----------



## UntilWeBleed (Mar 3, 2015)

At the end of K.K. Lullaby & K.K. Soul (I believe it's K.K. Soul, though I may be wrong) the music plays backwards and distorted for a few seconds then restarts. Not sure how many songs this happens with, but it's creepy nonetheless.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 3, 2015)

I bet you didn't know there are secret K.K. Slider songs that K.K. will never suggest! (You have to suggest them yourself to him to get them) 

Here they are: K.K. Island, K.K. Stroll, Hypno K.K., K.K. Birthday ... There are more! Look 'em up, there are lists online


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> I bet you didn't know there are secret K.K. Slider songs that K.K. will never suggest! (You have to suggest them yourself to him to get them)
> 
> Here they are: K.K. Island, K.K. Stroll, Hypno K.K., K.K. Birthday ... There are more! Look 'em up, there are lists online



That so cool!


----------



## Rendra (Mar 4, 2015)

Did you know that when you buy something from GracieGrace it gets gift wrapped, but the items don't show in your catalog until after you have unwrapped it. I was buying Princess furniture in one of my towns to give to my other town, but later I saw that it didn't show in my catalog, that's because I didn't un-wrap it before giving it to my other town.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2015)

Did you know that after getting like 50 weeds in your town at once (not picking them) Leif will play a game where you pick all the weeds until theres no more and then you will get a rare gift from him afterwards!~


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I bet you forgot that if you run you can trip and fallranddomly.

Also shivering cold in the mornings if a short sleeve shirt


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 10, 2015)

Did you know that when you're holding a bubble wand, you can blow on the 3DS mic and you blow bubbles without pressing A??? I just found out recently!!  

My husband was running around in my town (he doesn't play AC but sometimes he just walks around my town xD) he saw that I was holding a bubble wand and tried blowing on the mic, and it worked!!! XD it surprised both of us.

oh I should go try it with a pinwheel... hmm


----------



## elle7 (Mar 10, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> Did you know that when you're holding a bubble wand, you can blow on the 3DS mic and you blow bubbles without pressing A??? I just found out recently!!
> 
> My husband was running around in my town (he doesn't play AC but sometimes he just walks around my town xD) he saw that I was holding a bubble wand and tried blowing on the mic, and it worked!!! XD it surprised both of us.
> 
> oh I should go try it with a pinwheel... hmm



Oh that's really cute!


----------



## Kindra (Mar 10, 2015)

I think it's really cool that the colour of the coffee you order at The Roost will change, depending on how much milk you ask Brewster to add. 

Also, I love how the direction of light changes subtly throughout the day like it does in real life! 

The really little things make this game wonderful.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2015)

If you walk down one of the beaches ramps and theres a flower at the bottom the game will register it as running and the flowers petals will fall.


----------



## Mopache (Mar 10, 2015)

I noticed that (having the real time & date) the moon in the game has the same phases as the moon in real life :_)  ((as it... if it's crescent IRL at the moment, the shape is the same in the game and so on))


----------



## Imbri (Mar 16, 2015)

When you're on Main Street, you can cast your fishing rod into the river that flows next to the Museum. No fish there, though.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

Knew it.

Villagers will ask to play hide and seek rarely.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> Most probably know this, but when you drop items in the rain, it makes a splashing noise. I love all these little details.



I love the splashing noise your mayor's bare feet make when it's raining. X3


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 16, 2015)

Mopache said:


> I noticed that (having the real time & date) the moon in the game has the same phases as the moon in real life :_)  ((as it... if it's crescent IRL at the moment, the shape is the same in the game and so on))



wow that is cool yet creepy "


----------



## Beardo (Mar 16, 2015)

In the Japanese versions of the game, Gracie is a male.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> In the Japanese versions of the game, Gracie is a male.



MIND BLOWN! would be cool if "he" flirted with you if you were a girl XD


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> In the Japanese versions of the game, Gracie is a male.



Same with Blanca.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> In the Japanese versions of the game, Gracie is a male.



What is the character's name in the Japanese version? Is it still Gracie? If so, that's kinda weird. LOL


----------



## Reef (Mar 16, 2015)

Gracie and Sahara are both male in Japanese yep!
As far as I'm aware, they were changed to female in other versions because Gracie "seemed too feminine/homosexual" (because they're totally the same thing), and Sahara has long eyelashes so is therefore definitely female.
I don't really get the logic behind it but ah well that's localisation for you.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 16, 2015)

Reef said:


> Gracie and Sahara are both male in Japanese yep!
> As far as I'm aware, they were changed to female in other versions because Gracie "seemed too feminine/homosexual" (because they're totally the same thing), and Sahara has long eyelashes so is therefore definitely female.
> I don't really get the logic behind it but ah well that's localisation for you.


Then why in New Leaf Saharah has the smug accent?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 16, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Then why in New Leaf Saharah has the smug accent?



nintendo hoped that ppl wouldnt noticed but look at u


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> nintendo hoped that ppl wouldnt noticed but look at u


They failed BIG TIME! No tricks on me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 17, 2015)

Pave is also a male~


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 17, 2015)

Just found out that Brewters sells hot chocolate on Valentines Day. I missed out on that one. Now I have to wait till next year to get some.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 17, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Just found out that Brewters sells hot chocolate on Valentines Day. I missed out on that one. Now I have to wait till next year to get some.


Or just TT.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Just found out that Brewters sells hot chocolate on Valentines Day. I missed out on that one. Now I have to wait till next year to get some.



Not always. I went there on Valentine's Day and he gave me a coffee.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 17, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Just found out that Brewters sells hot chocolate on Valentines Day. I missed out on that one. Now I have to wait till next year to get some.



What!? That's awesome.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't know tell me more.


----------



## Manah (Mar 17, 2015)

I bet you didn't know badges make different sounds depending on their color when you tap them.

And everyone talks about train stations, but the town hall can have different colors too.

Oh and Penelope wanted to follow me to my house when I was playing Hide and Seek, then I found the last hidden villager and teleported back to the Plaza, and she thought I ran away and was all upset. Sorry little mouse. 





xsophiex said:


> Did you know that when you're holding a bubble wand, you can blow on the 3DS mic and you blow bubbles without pressing A??? I just found out recently!!
> 
> My husband was running around in my town (he doesn't play AC but sometimes he just walks around my town xD) he saw that I was holding a bubble wand and tried blowing on the mic, and it worked!!! XD it surprised both of us.
> 
> oh I should go try it with a pinwheel... hmm


Works with Dandelion Puffs too.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

Are all of the museum roofs blue? Mine is, but I'm wondering about other colors.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> What!? That's awesome.



Omg really? I am so going to let someone time travel for me and get that xD Seriously that is so unbelievably cool! I can taste it already! I just love hot chocolate! ... I am totally hyped now lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 17, 2015)

On the bulletin board at night if you have a new message there will be a owl instead of a bird!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> On the bulletin board at night if you have a new message there will be a owl instead of a bird!



I knew that lol! That is because i am nearly always online in the Night...

Did you know that Isabelle talks a about how beautiful the secretary is in your town if you go to the town hall of a friend? 
She is (according to her) ''Stunningly beautiful'' and one day she wants to become that beautiful too she told me xD


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you know---NOW YOU KNOOWWWWW


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol xD noooo i think that is totally gross... Eww


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 17, 2015)

0pizzachu23 said:


> Betcha didn't know it once showered meat. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentucky_meat_shower



This is considered spam because it has nothing to do with ACNL so please stop c:


----------



## Imbri (Mar 22, 2015)

I just realized this last night, but the chairs used at Club LOL are from the Sleek Series.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 22, 2015)

Imbri said:


> I just realized this last night, but the chairs used at Club LOL are from the Sleek Series.



lol i spotted that ages ago but i did find this out this a few days ago... but i thought agent s was a dude and i had a crush on "him" then i saw the pink speech bubble, opps! A


----------



## Imbri (Mar 22, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> lol i spotted that ages ago but i did find this out this a few days ago... but i thought agent s was a dude and i had a crush on "him" then i saw the pink speech bubble, opps! A



Heh. I've done that with literary characters before. Hey, guys have "bromances", so we girls can have our girl-crushes, right?


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 22, 2015)

Imbri said:


> Heh. I've done that with literary characters before. Hey, guys have "bromances", so we girls can have our girl-crushes, right?



yeah! it can work(?) somebody needs to make that a thing! I would have her in my town but she won't fit in with my theme XD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> Did you know that when you're holding a bubble wand, you can blow on the 3DS mic and you blow bubbles without pressing A??? I just found out recently!!
> 
> My husband was running around in my town (he doesn't play AC but sometimes he just walks around my town xD) he saw that I was holding a bubble wand and tried blowing on the mic, and it worked!!! XD it surprised both of us.
> 
> oh I should go try it with a pinwheel... hmm



this also works with the tweeter. :3


----------



## GumCat (Mar 22, 2015)

lol these are all great i didn't know!! at all!!!


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 23, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that I had no idea about most of these until I opened up this thread! I was expecting these to actually be pretty well known, but after reading the whole thing I saw everything I know and more! I love this game so much!

Oh! I bet you didn't know that when your snooty villagers talk about Saharah, they spell his name Sahara and use male pronouns... I guess Nintendo messed up there xD


----------



## danceonglitter (Mar 24, 2015)

I bet you didn't know...that if someone's in your town and they blow bubbles, if you run through them they burst


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

danceonglitter said:


> I bet you didn't know...that if someone's in your town and they blow bubbles, if you run through them they burst



I did know that hahah! I use the Bubble wand a lot together with my friends, it looks amazing to have four people blowing into the bubble wands, so much bubbles! Is that clip through glitch also possible with the bubble wand by the way?

- - - Post Merge - - -



shannenenen said:


> I bet you didn't know that I had no idea about most of these until I opened up this thread! I was expecting these to actually be pretty well known, but after reading the whole thing I saw everything I know and more! I love this game so much!
> 
> Oh! I bet you didn't know that when your snooty villagers talk about Saharah, they spell his name Sahara and use male pronouns... I guess Nintendo messed up there xD



Omg maybe bad translation from the Japanese game! A lot of characters are transgender in the Japanese version but is censored for other regions, Gracie used to be a male along with for example Birdo from Mario in Japanese regions.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 24, 2015)

When you move the stroller around the room, its wheels actually make a sound and move along.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 28, 2015)

If you sit on the tricycle and then hop off it will make a squeaking sound, same goes for the lift chair!


----------



## NyanTarts (Mar 28, 2015)

If you stand in front of a sleeping villager's home before the hour they wake up, and when they do wake up you can enter their homes without them leaving afterwards. Walking away from their homes will let them out but some might stay.

Also, if you shoot down a balloon present as it goes over water to land, the present might drop into the water instead.

Edit: Another thing, if you have multiple beds placed together, you can roll across each bed.


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 28, 2015)

Loving this thread!

Did you know the Dream Suite has windchimes outside, that you can hear if you walk past it...

Also if you walk past Club LOL any night but a Saturday, you can hear the thumping of the music from inside?

Edit: Also I had no idea until reading this thread that villagers had different colour speech bubbles based on their gender!


----------



## Casster (Mar 28, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that grass grows back in stars. 
I bet you didn't know In the summer if you go outside in a long sleeve your character fans itself and has a sweat drop (only the moment you step outside)
I bet you didn't know villagers can fall asleep while sitting on tree stumps and benches
I bet you didn't know you can have "bad luck days" where you trip all the time


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 28, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you have the museum on the left side , the trees near the bench on the right side, you can hide in the trees so that you cant see yourself on the screen.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 28, 2015)

If you're in Club LOL the hour K.K. Slider comes on, Shrunk will say something like "You need to get out so he can come out." or something like that.


----------



## Mayor Pixel (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that when your mail box is full, the blinking sign blinks faster, and goes crazy. xP


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that a trash can is hiding behind the locker in the train station


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you did know that if you walk down the ramp onto the beach and theres a flower at the bottom of the ramp the game will think you ran over the flower and it will shower petals.  Also if you hit you net off of the cliff and there are flowers down below it will act like you ran over them.


----------



## Casster (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that sitting under your town tree play a history of your town. (and it's really peaceful btw)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you didn't know if you have a perfect town most of your jacob ladders will grow near the cliffs in your town.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

i bet nbody knows that if you "knock" on the bathroom stall it gets more aggressive the more you do it. First its a light knock, then a solid double knock a few times in a row and them a really loud banging knock! Super accurate.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 31, 2015)

The music in the Museum changes slightly, depending on which room you go into.


----------



## MrNewLeak (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't seem to be able to do this for some reason?


----------



## Plum Pudding (Apr 6, 2015)

Casster said:


> I bet you didn't know that grass grows back in stars.
> I bet you didn't know In the summer if you go outside in a long sleeve your character fans itself and has a sweat drop (only the moment you step outside)
> I bet you didn't know villagers can fall asleep while sitting on tree stumps and benches
> I bet you didn't know you can have "bad luck days" where you trip all the time



YES I noticed the stars in my grass and I was wondering what it was.  A villager moved and I destroyed a pwp and the grass was ll worn off in that area.  Then I started noticing the stars as it was growing back 

My mayor is always in jumpers and long sleeves.  I will try to notice if she gets hot LOL


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 6, 2015)

Just noticed this and wanted to share!

If you have Booker as your police dog and you look closely at the calendar on the wall behind the lost-and-found you can see that on some of the days there will be a small little red heart.  I wounder who Booker is going on dates with


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that your villager will sneeze or shiver when they come out of the water after diving. Usually it happens at night or winter months. 

Makes me feel bad for making my mayor cold. :c


----------



## agscribble (Apr 6, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you use the net glitch to climb on top of the emporium and then look up into the sky, you'll the icons form your inventory screen.



Spoiler: Ta Da!


----------



## aetherene (Apr 6, 2015)

Perhaps someone said this already, but I bet you didn't know that if you have any snow family people built before the snow melts, they will remain until they have completely melted away. They have some nice dialogue too. Case and point:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 6, 2015)

aetherene said:


> Perhaps someone said this already, but I bet you didn't know that if you have any snow family people built before the snow melts, they will remain until they have completely melted away. They have some nice dialogue too. Case and point:



Awh I never knew this <3 this is one of the many examples of why I love ACNL


----------



## RelaxAlex (Apr 6, 2015)

THIS GAME IS ADORABLE


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

i bet u didnt know that there are occasional "rare" sunsets and sunrises that are much different than the usual ones! c:


----------



## lamomok (Apr 7, 2015)

How are these rare sunrises and sunsets different from normal? Now I'm curious!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mmm Google is my friend. I've never seen this happen before - looks so awesome!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?207528-How-often-do-rare-sunrise-sunsets-occur


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

IBYDK that you can't move out voided villagers unless a resident in your town moves out first.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

lamomok said:


> How are these rare sunrises and sunsets different from normal? Now I'm curious!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



DUUUDE. I've never heard of this! O:
I want to see this so badly! It's so cool with the dark clouds! <3


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 7, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you talk to Katie a few times, she might mention how many towns she's travelled to so far..

This one Katie I got from my friends town told me she has travelled to like 300 different towns before coming to my town xD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 8, 2015)

If you have a cliff in your town that if you were to step off you would fall into water, then you can grab your wetsuit and press 'a' at the edge of the cliff and your character will jump off and make a splash in the ocean.


----------



## jax1234 (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know if this was a fluke or belongs in this post, but today, Rudy had bugs and as I was heading toward him with my net another villager pinged me to do a hide and seek.  Rudy ended up being one of the hiders and when it was over, no bugs on Rudy.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 8, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> If you have a cliff in your town that if you were to step off you would fall into water, then you can grab your wetsuit and press 'a' at the edge of the cliff and your character will jump off and make a splash in the ocean.



TMYK I guess!  

I did it and it works omg the splash sound is amazing.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 8, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> DUUUDE. I've never heard of this! O:
> I want to see this so badly! It's so cool with the dark clouds! <3



I have seen the second one in a dream town but not the first one :l


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Apr 9, 2015)

I bet you didn't know if you bury a normal shovel, the next day when you dig the shovel back up it will be a golden shovel!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also bet you didn't know that if you have a megaphone, all you have to do is say Gulliver's name and it wakes him up immediately (also avoids all that unnecessary "Go away, I'm sleeping..." business) and speeds up the dialogue considerably. He pretty much immediately asks you to help him figure out where he was going.

♫ ♫ ♫ And if ya don't know, now ya know ♫ ♫ ♫


----------



## Plum Pudding (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't know there is a bonsai named after my mayor, yes, a plum bonsai


----------



## Ceri (Apr 10, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> This is considered spam because it has nothing to do with ACNL so please stop c:


Meat shower? Spam? 
I see what you did there....


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 10, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> I bet you didn't know if you bury a normal shovel, the next day when you dig the shovel back up it will be a golden shovel!



Actually this doesn't work for NL, only CF c: for getting it in NL you have to buy 50 bags of fertilizer from the garden shop.  Fertilizer is only available if you have T&T Emporium c:


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 10, 2015)

If you're trying to get a villager from another town, they won't move in if they're already in your campsite.

I didn't know this until I tried to adopt Mira earlier. I hadn't checked my campsite yet and she wouldn't move in so I thought I had picked up their voided villager but it was just Mira in the campsite on the same day. A bit embarrassing haha. xP I didn't know the game wouldn't allow you to adopt a villager if they were in your campsite on the same day.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2015)

I Bet You Didn't Know that some hourly songs are a remix of the New Leaf Title Theme, like 5am and 8pm for instance.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I Bet You Didn't Know that some hourly songs are a remix of the New Leaf Title Theme, like 5am and 8pm for instance.


Woah that's so cool! Ill listen out for that!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 11, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> I bet you didn't know if you bury a normal shovel, the next day when you dig the shovel back up it will be a golden shovel!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



the first one doesn't happen in new leaf but in wild world and city folk it does 


bet you didn't know...

1. There are hidden photo filters for the photo booth: Press the L button for a black and white picture and the R button for a sepia tone photo.

2. You can jump in puddles when it rains, though i have no idea how but i have seen people do it


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> 2. You can jump in puddles when it rains, though i have no idea how but i have seen people do it



It's not possible to 'jump' into puddles but when its raining and your walking or running around water will splash up from your feet.  Same goes for the umbrella when you spin it, water will be flung off.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 11, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's not possible to 'jump' into puddles but when its raining and your walking or running around water will splash up from your feet.  Same goes for the umbrella when you spin it, water will be flung off.



then what is this then..?




also this: http://megamagicalcrossing.tumblr.com/post/86318088786/latte-town-jumping-on-the-puddle-jumping-band


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

J e s s i c a said:


> then what is this then..?View attachment 90031



They were changing cloths (When you do the back flip to change a shirt or something) and that was taken when they landed.  They weren't jumping c:


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 11, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> They were changing cloths (When you do the back flip to change a shirt or something) and that was taken when they landed.  They weren't jumping c:



well it looks like it :l it doesn't matter anyway


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 11, 2015)

If you pay attention to the game then you should know this.....


----------



## xkittyy (Apr 11, 2015)

If you have bad luck when you sit down it'll make a fart noise


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 12, 2015)

When you click on the card tower it will wobble~


----------



## Rizzy (Apr 12, 2015)

I bet you didn't know you can shake trees by pressing A button while standing next to them! Some money or even a rare piece of furniture may fall out! But watch out for bees! They may sting you so when you'll see them, grab your net quickly and try to catch them! Yes, try to catch em all but there's only one tho. Dayum, I'm turning into a villager.


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

bet you didn't know....



tia is early grey flavored


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 12, 2015)

If you dig a hole in-front of a tree stump and then sit on the stump and face the hole and get off it will act as if you fallen into a pit fall seed~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you left your gates open and you shook trees you wouldn't ever get stung


----------



## CainWolf (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that interacting with the gyroids in Club Lol gives you the option to switch them out for any gyroids in your inventory.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 24, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I bet you didn't know that if you left your gates open and you shook trees you wouldn't ever get stung



And the same is true for mosquitoes. Open gate=no mosquitos.

Betcha' didn't know that all the walking sounds on all the various surfaces are recordings of the main AC sound designer walking through stuff himself. And all the bug noises are actual bugs he recorded.

And betcha' didn't know that K.K. Slider (Totakeke in Japan) is named for/modelled after the lead composer.

ETA: the above info came from this very cool series of 2 short articles. Enjoy!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 24, 2015)

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> And the same is true for mosquitoes. Open gate=no mosquitos.
> 
> Betcha' didn't know that *all the walking sounds on all the various surfaces are recordings of the main AC sound designer walking through stuff himself. And all the bug noises are actual bugs he recorded.*
> 
> ...


Really? Off topic but I believe the Koopalings from NSMBWii make the same walking sounds too. You know. Walking barefoot on stone.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that if you use a glitch to put Isabelle on the beach during PWP placement and go near the ocean and tell her you want the PWP there, she'll say "Well, let's see... it's so close to the ocean that it'd be very difficult to place it here..."

Now why is she programmed to say this if you can't even go to the beach to place a PWP? Does that mean that the developers had planned for you to put PWP's on the beach but decided we had enough creative freedom and took that away from us?


----------



## Serif (Jul 25, 2015)

I bet you didn't know if you donate a piranha to the museum, the little guy will constantly bang against the glass if you get too close to his tank~


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

I did not know a lot of these. Love all the little details!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

I bet you didn't know that villagers can fall asleep on the tree stumps n.n so cuteee~


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 26, 2015)

Betcha didn't know this: If a villager invites you into their house, and you go through their closets and dressers, if you find something, they'll let you keep it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Bet you didn't know that's if you go to a dream town a villiger will recognise you if you have them in your town, but if you go into the town for real they won't have a clue who you are.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 26, 2015)

Betcha didn't know that if you customize furniture enough Cyrus may offer to do one project not only for free but right away, no need to wait 30 minutes!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 26, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Betcha didn't know that if you customize furniture enough Cyrus may offer to do one project not only for free but right away, no need to wait 30 minutes!



Wow. I've been playing for over two years, and did not know this.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 27, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Betcha didn't know that if you customize furniture enough Cyrus may offer to do one project not only for free but right away, no need to wait 30 minutes!



Woah thats so cool!


----------



## Xiphos (Jul 27, 2015)

Bet you didnt know that when reading a NEW bulletin message, a bird icon will appear at the top of the message but when viewing an OLD (previously read) message there will instead just be a blue circle tack.


----------



## Taj (Jul 27, 2015)

I bet you didn't know Timmy and Tommy Nook are twins! Mind blown!


----------



## mintellect (Jul 27, 2015)

Bet you didn't know that Nana's name and her catchphrase "popo" is an Ice Climbers reference, which had two Eskimo siblings named Nana and Popo.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2015)

I bet you didn't know O'Hare is the only villager with a accessory on


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 28, 2015)

There is more useful info on this thread than this whole website lol


----------



## Beige (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe you will know this but.... Isabelle's bells jingle when she walks!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 28, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I bet you didn't know O'Hare is the only villager with a accessory on



But what about Kid Cat, Agent S, Big Top, Elise, and Knox? (And then there are the ones with accessories that, granted, are kinda pasted on their skin, like Derwin, Cobb, Marina, Clay, Jacques, Lucha, Ankha and a number of others.)


----------

